# my freshly reworked pc



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok have done some changes.im now running an evga nf44 mobo,2gigs of ram,[email protected],2xevga 7600's in sli.got a new 22inch monitor that i love hehe.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweet! Very neat. Bet them twin video boards are crankin the frame
rates..


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

pharoah - 

Looks great! Nice wire management!
What kind of case is that? Is that a Chenming?

Also, I noticed you have the Vantec Nexus fan controller, how do you like that thing? I've got one and I just wanted to see what other people thought about it. How's it work for you?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the case is an antec not sure the exact model got it used from a friend.the fan controller ive had for nearly a month now,and it has worked flawlessly,and manic it does do well.im going to replace the 7600's with some 8600 ultra's when those are available.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya,,take advantage of dx10. Which is promising to be rich in a more 
real look. Gaming wise, kind of freakish, but I like it..


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

errrr....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811125438 ????


----------



## okay player (Sep 4, 2004)

verra nice...

which monitor is that? looks like an acer...?

is it HDCP? how's the backlight bleeding?
i'm thinking about a new monitor (preferably 22") but all panels i look at seem to have hideous backlight bleed and/or banding...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice. Cool monitor


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it is an acer it bleeds a little only notice it really when something on the screen is really dark. here is the one i got.with the 5ms response time it doesnt ghost in games either the quality of the monitor overall is great.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

agentRed said:


> errrr....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811125438 ????


yes i realize it looks identicle to it but i do have the front door to this case,and it does say antec.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job pharoah, love your cable managment nice clean look.

Oh and you desk is a whole lot cleaner than mine too:grin:


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

pharoah said:


> yes i realize it looks identicle to it but i do have the front door to this case,and it does say antec.


Ohhh...okay I guess Chenming replicated the Antec then...I can't imagine Antec replicating Chenming...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

to be honest im not 100% satisfied with the wire management.i did put it together kinda quick,but when i get the 2 8600ultra's im going to order some sleeving as well.i plan on sleeving the power supply wires it has alot that will clean it up a bit more.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You did the thing always done - skipped the PSU :sayno:

So which is it then?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Nice setup you got there. Just remember to get a PSU upgrade before you look at those 8600's!



manic said:


> Bet them twin video boards are crankin the frame rates..


Nice phrase. :laugh:



Doby said:


> Oh and you desk is a whole lot cleaner than mine too:grin:


And MUCH cleaner than mine.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its an antec power supply its listed in the my system drop down.this power supply ran this system for about 4 months i changed some things around.i was goin to upgrade to something totally different so i stuck this opteron in my secondary pc.after buying a pc with vista and an x2 3800.i decided to take all the best parts from 2 different 939 systems,and combine them into one good system for gaming.i cant even begin to tell you how many hours of oblivion have been played on this system the way it sets right now,and has never had a power problem.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well i added everything in the power supply calculater,and added 30% it only comes up to 426w.so my 480 should be fine


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

TP2? 

Look out for those caps blowing!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Kalim said:


> TP2?
> 
> Look out for those caps blowing!


hmm thanks for the heads up on that.did a bit of research,and found that you are correct.this series of power supply used the el-cheapo fuhjyyu caps.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Just be careful, and have them well cooled. In a well ventilated case, theres nothing wrong with the PSU. IN fact its a very good PSU apart from the dreaded cap syndrome. Overheating/high stress makes them blow and takes out components with it at times. Keep an eye on the PSU temps. :wink:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ive had this antec for over a year now it has been a good one,but i will change it when i get 2 8600 ultra's.ive been doing alot of reading on jonny guru.i will be getting something more than powerfull enough to do the job.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sweet rig, yo. I also think that the cable managment there is fantastic. I only wish my PC was as neat! How well does the SLi setup work with the 7600's? I might buy another 7600GT OC if it's worth it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

mine are 7600 gs's,and they do work well.i get a decent frame rate on oblivion @ 1440x900 with some lag in places,but not terrible though.if i drop the resolution to say 1280x800 no lag at all.i do have these cards overclocked a bit as well 420core ,and 902mem.stock would be 400,and 800.id say to gt's would rock.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i guess the only other thing im going to do to it before about may.i will be putting my good north bridge cooler on it.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

ahhhyep That's the Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II, isn't it? How much did you pay for it and where?


----------



## willpete99 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice setup. I'm envious with jealousy!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

agentRed said:


> ahhhyep That's the Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II, isn't it? How much did you pay for it and where?


it was like 24$ at  newegg. ive already put it on i was going to leave it on the board ive already sold,and i said nope gonna keep it.so i put the stock one back on the sold one.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

agentRed said:


> Ohhh...okay I guess Chenming replicated the Antec then...I can't imagine Antec replicating Chenming...


both copied chieftec...


----------

